# Free Next Day Air Upgrade till 2PM on Vortex Optics



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Free Next Day Air Upgrade till 2PM on Vortex Optics*

Good morning and Merry Christmas. Till 2PM Eastern time today we are offering free Next Day Air Fed Ex shipping on any Vortex Riflescope, Binocular or Spotting Scope purchase.

Have an awesome holiday.


----------

